# Message to DiggyV



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi mate since I cannot reply to your personal message I will post here to see why I got a 2 point infraction.

I posted asking about a source for serms. I did not put up any links to any aas or med websites so as far as I can see I broke no rules.

I did however say in my post if links to source is no allowed in forums then send via PM.

there is no mention in the forum rules to posting link privately of any description in forms rules.

I cannot see any where in forum rules bout asking for a source to be against forum rules either.

I will take my infraction points as you feel I have broken a forum rule but I would like you to highlight the exact rule I have broken please.

NO links were posted or received?

Regards Robbie


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice of him to warn you you'd broken an unknown rule eh !!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=79006


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

'Buying' is asking for sources. You asked for a source. That is trying to 'buy' prescription meds.

@Mez it's not an unknown rule. You've been here long enough to know that.


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

Tinytom said:


> 'Buying' is asking for sources. You asked for a source. That is trying to 'buy' prescription meds.
> 
> @Mez it's not an unknown rule. You've been here long enough to know that.


Nothing in rules states Asking for a source is buying mate sorry but that is not a good interpretation of a rule unless that's what I meant it should be stated clearly "Asking for source or links to websites selling aas or meds is against forum rules.

All you have done is twist a rule that I did not break sorry.

regards Robbie.

Also In regards to twisting the rule to suit. Promoting of steroid use could be interpreted as giving clear instruction on how to use them which these forums are full of directions. So rule 3 needs to be better worded to stop confusion.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods.

promoting, or telling people where to buy gear from that is illegal to buy/sell and usually have ped only on them. it states that people cant say links to sources, so its sense that you shouldnt ask


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

As your feeling hard done to I thought I'd just add;

*Public discussion of Moderator decisions is not permitted. If you believe you have genuine reason to question a decision then you should raise the issue with the Administrator.*

asking for a source is buying, or at the very least comes under promoting, just take it on the chin mate.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Robbie_G said:


> Hi mate since I cannot reply to your personal message I will post here to see why I got a 2 point infraction.
> 
> I posted asking about a source for serms. I did not put up any links to any aas or med websites so as far as I can see I broke no rules.
> 
> ...


Rule 3 covers this:



> 3. UK-Muscle.co.uk is not a place to buy, sell or promote the use of any illegal, banned, counterfeit or prescription medications or goods.


SERMS are medicines that can only legally be obtained in the UK with a prescription. By asking for a source, you were asking where you could buy them, you broke this rule.

Additionally asking to be PM'd is viewed in the same light. People have been both infracted and banned over PMs they have sent, there is no difference as far as the mod and admin team are concerned.



Robbie_G said:


> Nothing in rules states Asking for a source is buying mate sorry but that is not a good interpretation of a rule unless that's what I meant it should be stated clearly "Asking for source or links to websites selling aas or meds is against forum rules.
> 
> All you have done is twist a rule that I did not break sorry.
> 
> ...


I didn't twist anything. You feel aggrieved that you got infracted, and are looking to air that grievance, and I could say you are twisting what you are seeing in the rules to suit your needs. Its a matter of perspective. However you clearly still have not read the rules, as you have now broken rule 11:



> 11. Public discussion of Moderator decisions is not permitted. If you believe you have genuine reason to question a decision then you should raise the issue with the Administrator.


Did you do this? No. But have you been infracted for it? No. The points for this post would be higher than the ones you received for asking for a source. Also we could have just infracted you posting it and deleted the thread.

The mod team see numerous posts everyday (a lot of which don't make it to open forum) from people who have just joined pushing sources or asking for sources, they are all dealt with according to the system we have in place. No twisting, no hidden agenda.

Additionally for clarity, the description attached to the infraction:



> Source request for AAS or Prescription medication


Is one within the infraction system not one I put in. The infractions range from minor items with 1 or 2 points to permanent bans. We don't decide on these, they are system driven.

Also with regard to your last point, discussing how you use a medication - whatever that may be, is not the same as asking where to buy it. They both may be promoting the use, but from a legal standpoint are very different.



Mez said:


> Nice of him to warn you you'd broken an unknown rule eh !!!


As @Tinytom said you have been a member here long enough to know you cant do this, but the intent of your post may not have had anything to do with the OP at all...


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

@DiggyV Fair enough mate but if you guys made it feasible to pm you with disputes to infractions for a misunderstanding of a rule then public disscussions would not need to take place.

I will endeavour to read forums but will refrain from posting as my understanding of the rules may be very different to what is enforced.

Regards Robbie.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Robbie_G said:


> Nothing in rules states Asking for a source is buying mate sorry but that is not a good interpretation of a rule unless that's what I meant it should be stated clearly "Asking for source or links to websites selling aas or meds is against forum rules.
> 
> All you have done is twist a rule that I did not break sorry.
> 
> ...


By allowing you to post asking for a source means that Ukm would effectively be helping in the sale and distribution of prescription meds.

It also helps people like you not get scammed as if you got a referral to a site that took your money then sent you nothing I'm sure you'd be back on here moaning about it.

So it's not just us being nasty teachers. There's actually an element of protecting vulnerable members.

Hope that clarifies it.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Robbie_G said:


> @DiggyV Fair enough mate but if you guys made it feasible to pm you with disputes to infractions for a misunderstanding of a rule then public disscussions would not need to take place.
> 
> I will endeavour to read forums but will refrain from posting as my understanding of the rules may be very different to what is enforced.
> 
> Regards Robbie.


There is also the 'Contact Us' link on the forum home page which allows anybody, registered or not, to email into the team.

The rules are pretty clear TBH, and the thousands of people active at anyone time during the day would support the fact that they are straightforward, as the number of incidents is now relatively low.


----------



## Robbie_G (Mar 10, 2014)

That's fair enough mate when you put it that way.

I was mearly asking as a form of protection like you say to not get ripped off and get a reputable site that forum users use. But I fully understand that they are deemed illegal in UK.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> As @Tinytom said you have been a member here long enough to know you cant do this, but the intent of your post may not have had anything to do with the OP at all...


Care to explain ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mez said:


> Care to explain ?


Not really, you're a smart enough guy...


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Not really, you're a smart enough guy...


Well I'll take that as a compliment, but I can't be that clever cause I didn't know serms were prescription.

And as he's a fairly new member perhaps he wasn't sure either ?

Just thought a warning pm might have been a better reaction than infraction points straight away.

But thanks again for the compliment milky

Sorry DiggyV


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mez said:


> Well I'll take that as a compliment, but I can't be that clever cause I didn't know serms were prescription.
> 
> And as he's a fairly new member perhaps he wasn't sure either ?
> 
> ...


 :lol:

record never changes does it mate....


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> :lol:
> 
> record never changes does it mate....


Not getting into this today, got shopping n stuff to do. But you used to be alright you know, helped me and others with some good advice.

Laters.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Mez said:


> Not getting into this today, got shopping n stuff to do. But you used to be alright you know, helped me and others with some good advice.
> 
> Laters.


I still do mate, a hell of a lot, to anyone that wants it or asks.

But really ... 'Milky' ?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Mez said:


> Not getting into this today, got shopping n stuff to do. But you used to be alright you know, helped me and others with some good advice.
> 
> Laters.


To be fair I didn't have a clue who Diggy was until he became a mod, recently we got chatting and he seems like a proper nice bloke, cant fault the guy and has offered to help wherever he can.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> To be fair I didn't have a clue who Diggy was until he became a mod, recently we got chatting and he seems like a proper nice bloke, cant fault the guy and has offered to help wherever he can.


Diggy is a good lad mate, no idea why anybody would have an issue with him.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

agreed with the above, not a clue why anyone wouldnt like him, good balance of been a member and a mod and canny all round


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thread has run its course, and so I am closing it.

However for absolute clarity the sticky I made about sites containing prescription only medicines, has been updated to completely remove any doubt about what can and cant be posted.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/250128-posting-websites-aas-prohormones-serms-pct-hgh-peptides-fatburners.html


----------

